# share your Willys



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

I've very interested in doing Tamiya's Willys MB Jeep.

I was hoping someone might have some tips before I get it and start it. Like, are there any trouble spots? How did you paint yours? and so on.


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

The subject line drew me here ... yet repelled me at the same time ...


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

The new kit is quite nice and builds VERY well. About the only thing oddly lacking are the prominent T shaped hood latches, which are illustrated on the box art but not included. In US service the jeep is pretty much OD inside and out, including the engine.


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

by "new" do you mean the one that's been out since about '02/'03?

The OD green - is that the color that's in the Testor's enamel rattle can or should I go lighter?


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Yes thats the "new" kit. They have an older kit (with trailer and canvas top) that is rough to build.

The Testors can is an Army Air Corps shade... not really an armor color. The best match for World War II US Armor OD is the Tamiya jar paint. The Tamiya OD spray can is close but a little bit greener than the jar, for some reason. At least factory fresh OD, the Tamiya shade is really nice.

This 1/76 Matchbox M7 Priest, 1/48 Tamiya M4A1 Sherman and 1/48 Hobby Boss M4A3E8 Sherman were done in the Tamiya spray OD and weathered down a bit.


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Nice work, djnick66!

There are some good PE sets out there for the Tamiya Jeep. Here's a link to an build ... and a build by my old buddy Tony Bell.


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

this is going really, really well! I love this Tamiya company! It's like I'm putting together a Fine Molds kit or something.

I have to tell you, I've never done an auto kit before. The suspension is all assembled and the steering wheel shaft is through. 

Holding off assembly of the radiator because you have to put the clear headlights on at that step.


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

making a little progress on mine tonight. I painted the wheels _perfectly_ which is to say, I painted them flat black and then I had to paint the hub green and they look flawless.

I put on the passenger's side wheel and pressed a little too hard and the wheel at the axle broke a little. I dropped some CA in there to reinforce it. *phew*


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

Make sure to post pics when you are done :thumbsup:


----------



## GunTruck (Feb 27, 2004)

*Here's Mine...*

http://www.guntruck.com/Resources/M3Willyspic001.jpeg

http://www.guntruck.com/Resources/M3Willyspic003.jpeg

I built one for my Father-in-Law in 1998. Loved the kit, can't say enough good things about it. He cherished it until his passing in 2000, and Mom returned it to me for safe keeping.

I added minor things to it, but not everything. I left off the Cowl Braces that go inside the Body Tub, underneath the Dash Panel, because Dad really didn't care much about that. This detail is missing from every Willys Jeep model kit I've ever seen. Whatever you decide to add to it only makes the little gem shine that much more...

Jim


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

sweet! I love it!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

My eyes aren't that good to do that scale. Look great! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Hey, man, I only share my Willys with my wife!


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

okay, here's some pics. Now stop twisting that arm!



















see that passenger's side wheel? Yeah, that's the one where I tried putting it on, the axle bent.

It's far from done so please be gentle. Now if I could just find those seats...


----------



## GunTruck (Feb 27, 2004)

Be gentle? No need - that's a mighty nice finish you've got going there!


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

hey thanks!

So, I remembered I have a pic of me and my wife at an air show a few years back posing with a Willys:


----------



## MightyMax (Jan 21, 2000)

Magesblood said:


> this is going really, really well! I love this Tamiya company! It's like I'm putting together a Fine Molds kit or something.


 
Yep the Tamiya kits released in the last 10 years are really
the industry standard these days.

It's like you are saying the Tamiya kits are really the Tamiya kits of modeling:tongue:

Max Bryant


----------

